

Show HN: Pinterest-like visual search engine for eBay and Amazon - andye

Playing around the pinterest-like interface.<p>eBay<p>http://e.5thvillage.com/<p>Amazon<p>http://a.5thvillage.com/
======
amac
Interesting. Why did you decide to offer different countries and different
websites?

Can I ask where you are based? I've been thinking about working on something
like this for the UK.

~~~
andye
Because it doesn't take too much time to add the support of different
countries.

I am in the U.S. right, so probably the main users will be us-based.

------
tagabek
I have only one thing to say. This is awesome, and I think it could really
turn into something. Please keep this up.

~~~
andye
thanks for the comment!!

:P

------
raffinyc
Seriously, very cool, how easy/difficult was it to create the Pinterest-like
layout? Is that HTML 5?

~~~
andye
oh, it is super easy, there is a jquery-based code that you can use, called
jquery masonry, i don't have to write the codes by myself, so, don't give me
that credit :D

~~~
alohahacker
do you have an email? it'd be fun to shoot some ideas with you ! :)

~~~
andye
popbuzz.me@gmail.com

i check this mailbox every day :D

------
andye
pasting links for convenience:

<http://e.5thvillage.com/>

<http://a.5thvillage.com/>

